# ***OFFICIAL*** Alan Belcher vs. Yushin Okami Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Middleweight bout: 185 pounds*


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I've never seen their first fight but Belcher hasn't shown me anything that makes me think he can beat Okami.

Yushin 29-28 all across the board for a UD.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Yushin Okami


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Belcher destroys him. Bet all my credits on this fight already.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

RearNaked said:


> Belcher destroys him. Bet all my credits on this fight already.


I would have too but I ended up putting 3 million on Pettis to beat Cerrone considering he's paying so well.

This will be "the Talent" show.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm thinking Belcher takes out Okami in devastating fashion could happen early or late but I'm thinking Belcher lands something that shakes up Okami then finishes him.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Belcher with ease.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Okami via decision.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## OrionTC (Sep 6, 2011)

i think belcher is good enough to put okami in trouble at some point in the fight where okami will fold like he has done before under pressure.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Okami's good, but he's not as good as Belcher. The only way Okami is going to win is with a grinding, wrestling decision, but I just see Belcher having too much for him standing and on the ground for that to happen. Belcher just man handled Palhares on the ground, Okami's not going to have anything for him!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm not sure who wins, but I have always thought Belcher was a bit overrated. Everytime he gets a fight people talk like he is some elite top 3 fighter or something.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I might have to put some credits on Yushin if the general opinion here is reflected in the betting odds.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Danm2501 said:


> Okami's good, but he's not as good as Belcher. The only way Okami is going to win is with a grinding, wrestling decision, but I just see Belcher having too much for him standing and on the ground for that to happen. Belcher just man handled Palhares on the ground, Okami's not going to have anything for him!


Marquardt beat up Palhares too, didn't help him against Okami when it came time to fight and I doubt it helps Belcher either, he's gonna get neutralized for fifteen minutes.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Belcher is a severely underrated grappler a lot of the time but honestly Patrick Cote took him down, expect Okami to be able to as well.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I'm not sure who wins, but I have always thought Belcher was a bit overrated. Everytime he gets a fight people talk like he is some elite top 3 fighter or something.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


He's the #2 MW in the UFC imo.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

This is the big one for Yushin, this is the fight where we see if his back to back KO's have permanently ruined his chin. If Okami doesn't get knocked out he beats Belcher but that's now a big if. The Yushin Okami that showed up for those first two rounds against Tim Boetsch looked like the number 2 MW in the world.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

RearNaked said:


> He's the #2 MW in the UFC imo.


That is a huge reach IMO. I think Weidman and Belfort beat him handily while fighters like Bisping and Sonnen (should he come back down) give him major problems. I think Okami is a better all around fighter as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah Belcher is extremely overrated, I thought Vitor was gonna cream him and I think Okami is gonna hold him down for fifteen minutes, beating Palhares and Jason McDonald is not that impressive.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

He is only overrated when people put him in the top 3. But most don't. So I don't think he is overrated. He is firmly in my top 10.

He should have a 7 fight win streak in the UFC right now. I don't care who you face, that is impressive. His wrestling needs work, but the guy is only 28 and has been riddled with injury. He is just coming into his own right now. 

I think Belcher will tag Okami and force Okami to grapple. Okami will probably be able to take him down. Should be a close fight, but I'll go with Belcher.


----------



## RebelliousFan (Dec 17, 2012)

Belcher is the man, his standing attack is second to none, and his ground game isn't to shabby either. I think Belcher is going to take this one. In this interview I found on youtube he talks with Fighters.com and gives some great insight on the fight. It's a must watch. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRH3_mbS164


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

God I hope Okami wins this one.



RebelliousFan said:


> Belcher is the man, his standing attack is second to none


Anderson Silva says "hi".


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> That is a huge reach IMO. I think Weidman and Belfort beat him handily while fighters like Bisping and Sonnen (should he come back down) give him major problems. I think Okami is a better all around fighter as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


If you're going by resume he's #2. The only other option is Bisping.

Weidman has looked very good, but he's only beaten Maia (if we're talking about over-rated I'd start with him) and Munoz. 

Belcher is more deserving of a title shot than anyone Anderson has ever faced as champion other than Henderson and Marquardt. Finishes over Palhares, Cote, and Gouveia and his most recent loss was controversial as hell (although I scored it for Akiyama myself, barely).

Bisping has more wins, but tends to win by decision and has some losses mixed in that were much more clear cut than Belcher's loss to the sexy one.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Those wins aren't spectacular. None of them are top guys. Although the way Belcher won against Palhares was quite impressive, Palhares has never been a top MW. I am a huge Cote fan, but that guy hasn't looked good since he tore his ACL against Silva awhile back. And Gouveia isn't even relevant in that division at all.

I am not saying Weidman has the more impressive resume, but Belcher hasn't even beaten a top 5 MW, so I can't say he is #2.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

RearNaked said:


> If you're going by resume he's #2. The only other option is Bisping.
> 
> Weidman has looked very good, but he's only beaten Maia (if we're talking about over-rated I'd start with him) and Munoz.
> 
> ...


LMFAO!

Weidman's only wins are Maia, the guy who submitted Chael Sonnen regarded by everyone as the number two middleweight in the world and Munoz but Belcher's higher than him because he beat up Gouveia who isn't even in the UFC anymore, hasn't been for years, Palhares who doesn't have a single win over an active UFC Middleweight and no top ten fighters ever and Patrick Cote whose only win in the UFC in four years is a controversial DQ over Alessio Sakara...

Just stop, seriously.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

You're allowed to disagree, Lyoto. But to think I'm going to stop anything because of you is the real joke.

And fair enough, HitorGet. You have a sound argument, and we'll just have to see what happens.

Once be bashes Okami's face in, we`ll see where he stands in everyone else`s mind. People called me crazy when I said Hendricks was going to run through Kampmann and a lot of people disagreed when I said Nelson would walk through Mitrione. I try to rank fighters as much on ability as on record, and I think Belcher`s very good UFC record COMBINED with what I see as almost unlimited upside, puts him at #2 for me. 

I think he would own Bisping and Weidman as well.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

If I remember correctly it was a boring fight. Belcher should take it.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

RearNaked said:


> You're allowed to disagree, Lyoto. But to think I'm going to stop anything because of you is the real joke.
> 
> And fair enough, HitorGet. You have a sound argument, and we'll just have to see what happens.
> 
> ...


When you have to use Wilson Gouveia as your argument for someone being the number two middleweight in the world in 2012 your argument doesn't hold much weight to begin with. Weidman, Bisping, Belfort, Boetsch, Stann, Munoz, Rockhold, and Jacare all have better wins than him. 

Belcher's also the only guy in the UFC that didn't convincingly beat Akiyama. Number 2 middleweight in the world? A serious threat to Anderson? lmao, no.

Also, forecasting a guy with a missile for a left hand knocking out someone with terrible striking defense doesn't exactly make you Miss Cleo or some shit.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

RearNaked said:


> You're allowed to disagree, Lyoto. But to think I'm going to stop anything because of you is the real joke.
> 
> And fair enough, HitorGet. You have a sound argument, and we'll just have to see what happens.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure the general opinion was that Hendricks and Nelson were going to win. :confused02:

Belcher's best wins are Palhares and Cote, both who are less than average UFC fighters. Meanwhile, Weidman has beat Munoz and Maia. Though I don't think Munoz is any good, he is still a way better fighter than Palhares and Cote. Also, as much as I dislike Boetsch, he has wins over Lombard and Okami, both top 10 opposition who are tested and proven to be elite fighters. To say that Belcher is #2 going by resume is absolutely effin' ridiculous. :confused03:

Anyway, it is funny you talk about potential. If you think Belcher has more potential than Weidman, then well...really nothing much to say here. Belcher has fought for 6 years in the UFC and really has not accomplished much. Weidman is not even 2 years into his UFC tenure and he is widely considered to be the #2 middleweight in the world. :sign04:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Where they rank has no bearing on what will happen. 

Should be a good fight. Okami's grappling may be the difference. But it isn't like Okami has been a world beater. He has been solid.

I think Belcher can rock him on the feet and would win that striking battle. On the other hand I think Okami can put him on his back. Will depend on which guy imposes what they do better. Belcher hits hard that is for sure. Okami is a pretty smart fighter though and will grapple.


----------



## meli083 (Mar 31, 2010)

Alan Belcher has improved so much. Way more than Okami. Belcher via UD or TKO round 1.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

When Alan is on he is as good as anyone in the division.

I'm among him by a dominate decision or late stoppage. Belcher will pick okami apart all night.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## OwnOrBeOwned (Mar 22, 2010)

Belcher just seems to look better and better in his last few fights, I'm going for him to win via TKO in the 2nd round.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

Hopefully Belcher sends Okami to oblivion once and for all.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

My prediction is that Belcher will stop Okami within 2, most likely within 1. He will then be the guy who derails the Weidman hype train. Setting up the next two middleweight title fights for Anderson as Bisping (hoping to God he gets through Vitor) and Belcher.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Okami is going to try and turn this into a wrestling match as soon as Belchers connects with anything solid, Belcher will do some damage in the clinch but i think alan Belcher takes this fight 2nd round submission, most likely a RNC.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I like both of these guys but hope Belcher wins.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

The Talent is one of the most improved fighters followed behind Overeem. For the latter, where 99% of the fighters move down he's one of the few who moved up. 

Alex Caceres is one of em. I'll throw in Guida once he jumped to GJ's camp awhile back. Ross Pearson, Nate Diaz, are some others as well.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Belcher via mounted TKO. Like Grotty said, Okami is going to panic and go to wrestling mode the second Belcher smacks him in the face with something decent. I bet Alan expects that and ends up in mount from there.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> When Alan is on he is as good as anyone in the division.


he won't have anything for Anderson. Just like everyone else.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Bring the thunder, YUSHIN OKAMI!!!!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

And now we come here...

Wierd how Belcher has 4 in a row and finished all of them before the 3rd round, and yet he's not even mentioned for a title shot. The MW division is stacked. Winner of this Vs Lombard I reckon.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Very intriguing fight to me. Is Yushin done? Has Belcher really finally arrived? Can't wait.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Okami via not having the worst tattoo in the history of ever.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Coming out to Little Wing gives him the advantage.


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

Can see Belcher getting a ko here.


----------



## UFCfan4Life (Jun 23, 2012)

Belcher by TKO is my prediction


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Anybody can tell me what are those dudes in black using badges walking in with the fighters? Are they security guards or other kind of officers?


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Belcher easy ko round 1


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

I picked Okami by decision but Belcher stands quite a decent chance in this one.

Okami's standup is really mediocre. Despite what Rogan says about Okami having improved his boxing, Okami's only weapon seems to be his jab. That ain't gonna be useful against a guy with a longer reach than he has. IIRC, Okami fights southpaw? It is gonna make it hard for him to shoot a takedown against a fighter in the orthodox stance.

Hoping Okami takes Belcher down from the clinch and fends off the submission attempts.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I got Okami via UD, Yushin is still a threat to anyone (that isn't called Anderson Silva).


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

What sort of fighter did buffer say okami was?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Swiss said:


> What sort of fighter did buffer say okami was?


i thought he said waijitsu or whatever?


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Yushin has always been strong as a mule.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Looking like Okami by UD might be a smart pick.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

And I went Belcher because Okami has looked poorer lately, Alan's just getting better.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

10-9! For the man from Kanagawa, YUSHIN....THUNDER....OOOOKAMI!!!!!


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Hey Belcher...NOW do you remember how good Yushin actually is?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

1st one to Okami.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yushin is so slick. I love the way that he got that upperbody throw and when he landed on the bottom used Belcher's bad balance to reverse by grabbing a single leg.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Not working with them trips Yush.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

This is like Swick vs Okami all over again. It is just clear how much stronger Okami is over most of the MW division.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

What The ****!?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

That ref needs to be fired! You can't do that!


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

OHKO said:


> I picked Okami by decision but Belcher stands quite a decent chance in this one.
> 
> Okami's standup is really mediocre. Despite what Rogan says about Okami having improved his boxing, Okami's only weapon seems to be his jab. That ain't gonna be useful against a guy with a longer reach than he has. IIRC, Okami fights southpaw? It is gonna make it hard for him to shoot a takedown against a fighter in the orthodox stance.
> 
> Hoping Okami takes Belcher down from the clinch and fends off the submission attempts.


Hoho, :thumb02: GO THUNDER!

Okami don't have the tools to take Belcher down though. Belcher has great balance. However he gotta stop going for submission attempts that wind him on his back. Okami's top control is overwhelming, and landing on his back would mean the round is probably over for him.

WTF AT REF STANDING OKAMI UP FROM SIDE CONTROL.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

God are the refs trying to out troll the judges?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Horrible match up for Belcher, Okami is a good wrestler but worst off all he nullifies Belcher's grappling by not really posturing up or going for submisions. Okami isn't giving Belcher anything to work with or any space to move.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow, Okami still has it. I thought between his softer physique and his recent performances that he was on his way out. Guess not. 

Oh, and **** that god awful ref for standing them up.


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

Not sure pulling guard on okami is the best idea.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

That strength tbh. Okami is just insanley strong and when he gets someone like Belcher it's really clear how great it is.

Stand up from side control...ridiculous.

Now or never Al.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Great control, he's out muscling and out working Belcher.


----------



## UFCfan4Life (Jun 23, 2012)

Very disappointed in Belcher.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

All I wanted for Christmas is less spaz refs.

I didn't get my wish.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Ref stop trying to mess up my vBookie pick!

I already messed up with Leben and Pickett!


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

This is crazy. Belcher had me fooled.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

DUDE WHAT IS THIS?!?!?! WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON HERE?!

Even with the two bogus stand ups, the man from Kanagawa remains on top, 10-9 YUSHIN OKAMI! HE'S BRINGING THE THUNDER FOLKS!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This ref is out to get Okami. Oh well might make this fight more entertaining at least.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Okami 2-0 and maybe last stand up was not necessary as Okami was working on passingthe guard, IMO.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

horrible ref


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

WTF is wrong with that dumbass ref? Standup from sidecontrol, then another one from half guard where Okami was beating on his head? What the hell is this shit?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Get Up Yushin!


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

**** **** **** ****, God Damn It Yushin


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

shit just got real with Belcher on top.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Also call me crazy but I think Belcher hurt his foot in the first round when he threw a low kick and Okami just got out of range, the kick landed foot on shin and Belcher's movement hasn't looked nearly as good since. Only time will tell.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Let's give Okami a chance to work here now eh ref?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Smh at those guillotines. What is Belcher thinking? He has one chance at this, and a great chance at that, of finishing it on the feet. Why is he going for these subs that put him on his back once again?


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Toxic said:


> shit just got real with Belcher on top.


sonnen made yushin a beast


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Full mount for Yushin. Time for the ref to stand them up I suppose.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

That was dissapointing, I thought Belcher would be able to do something when he got that mount but we are back to Okami riding it out and just maintaining control.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

And now people realise how overrated Belcher is...

Can't believe some were saying he is the number 2 middleweight in the world.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

I'm dejected. Thought the Talent would be a good test for AS in a few fights maybe. Can't get by the Thunderous gatekeeper. Yushin's still good, just not flashy. I like flash. Oh well. Bubye $200.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Another shit fight done. Maaaaaan JDS and Cain better throw some leather!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Where's your fancy leg lock defense now playboy?!?

Yushin Okami....Thank You!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yushin Okami schooled that overrated gatekeeper.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Okami is a beast. I had forgotten. Now call out Boetsch for the rematch, Yushin.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I thought he KO'd Yushin with that elbow for a sec. Glad to see Okami still has it. His chin is gone though. The fight was standing for about a minute the entire fight and he got rocked twice.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> sonnen made yushin a beast


indeed, however yushin really needs some better striking and high kick defense


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

boatoar said:


> I'm dejected. Thought the Talent would be a good test for AS in a few fights maybe. Can't get by the Thunderous gatekeeper. Yushin's still good, just not flashy. I like flash. Oh well. Bubye $200.


Again, extremely overrated.

It's like people forgot this guy literally lost to guys like Akiyama and Jason Day just a few fights ago.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Okami proving Belcher to be overrated. Serves him right though, you just aren't allowed to have a tatt like that and be successful.


----------



## UFCfan4Life (Jun 23, 2012)

Bad performance from Belcher.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Another shit fight done. Maaaaaan JDS and Cain better throw some leather!


How was that a shit fight? :confused02:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Time for something to eat. 4am scrambled eggs sounds about right.



OKHO said:


> How was that a shit fight?


Because no one even got punched. Yushin used his strength to drag it down and he kept it there. There wasn't really any transitions or showing of BJJ, there wasn't any damage done. It was basically just Okami showing that he's ridiculously strong...and that's about it. Like that other person said earlier, I like flash and that fight had none.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Man that was boring as shit. And this is coming from a Fitch fan! Yushin is capable of sooooo much more than that. I was rooting for Belcher, but Yushin had him in deep shit a few times and did nothing with it. Kid needs to get some killer instinct.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

get smothered,smothered,smothered by the thunder of okami


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

OHKO said:


> How was that a shit fight? :confused02:


Because it isn't being compared to the last slopfest and is instead being judged against any half-decent fight ever.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Shoegazer said:


> Okami is a beast. I had forgotten. Now call out Boetsch for the rematch, Yushin.


You really think that performance was worthy of "beast"? He's a former contender, lost the striking in the fight, won by smother. Yeah he won, but that wasn't beastly, it was snuggly.

I'll admit Belcher had a role in creating those boring TD hugfests with his pulling guard and going for subs he should have known he couldn't complete.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

ko coming up finally


----------



## UFCfan4Life (Jun 23, 2012)

Yushin grinds out wins with superior grappling. Not many fighters have an answer for it.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

HexRei said:


> You really think that performance was worthy of "beast"? He's a former contender, lost the striking in the fight, won by smother. Yeah he won, but that wasn't beastly, it was snuggly.
> 
> I'll admit Belcher had a role in creating those boring TD hugfests with his pulling guard and going for subs he should have known he couldn't complete.


Even at that, he barely won the ground striking. He has AMAZING control but he needs to do something with it to earn the moniker of "Beast." It's very impressive he can control guys like that, but until he starts slinging leather, throwing elbows or at least LOOKING for submissions I think he's going to have to take the Fitch route to the title... again. Meaning it won't happen.

EDIT: Yes, I realize "OMFG JON IS A HUMAN BLANKET LOLZ" is going to come out of this. It's not true though. Jon is constant pressure when he's on top. Even if they aren't hard shots, there's a shitload of them.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

meh. And these are 2 of the best (top 10) in the division? lol


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

HexRei said:


> You really think that performance was worthy of "beast"? He's a former contender, lost the striking in the fight, won by smother. Yeah he won, but that wasn't beastly, it was snuggly.
> 
> I'll admit Belcher had a role in creating those boring TD hugfests with his pulling guard and going for subs he should have known he couldn't complete.


Yeah, fair enough, I was mainly referring to his strength/grappling as opposed to his overall MMA skills. He just plain overpowered Belcher out of back control and numerous guillotines. Belcher was powerless, even on Okami's back, and that's reasonably impressive. :dunno:


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Time for something to eat. 4am scrambled eggs sounds about right.
> 
> 
> 
> Because no one even got punched. Yushin used his strength to drag it down and he kept it there. There wasn't really any transitions or showing of BJJ, there wasn't any damage done. It was basically just Okami showing that he's ridiculously strong...and that's about it. Like that other person said earlier, I like flash and that fight had none.


Meh, guess I have a different taste. I thought Okami's top control was interesting to watch. Coupled with the few moments of decency Belcher showed, it made for a not pretty but definitely not shitty fight.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sorry Rogan, but I don't care if Okami had side control... Stand the prick up he has no intention of finishing this fight, didn't even want to posture up.

Poor Belcher throwing power strikes and going for submissions... Loss via facehugging. Awesome!!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

wrong thread


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Spaz Winslow at it again.


Dude I could hear her scream BREAK!!!!! from here. It shattered my bathroom mirror.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Belcher...you let me down!!!


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

OHKO said:


> Meh, guess I have a different taste. I thought Okami's top control was interesting to watch. Coupled with the few moments of decency Belcher showed, it made for a not pretty but definitely not shitty fight.


I agree, wasn't Okami's best fight. People hate on Okami but he's tactical he doesn't want to make mistakes, he tried to gain control, but Belcher was giving him troubles.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Pretty much the story of Belcher's career. Have 1 or 2 good wins in a row then an injury or lays an egg against a contender.

Could beat Belfort, Bisping and Lombard on his best day. Whether he ever gets to fight those guys and then bring his best is another story.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Got a chapter into The Expedition of Cyrus during this one.

Wow. Glad I didn't pay for this. What's Okami's goal at this point? He'll never win the title, he'll never finish a high level opponent, so what is he even doing in there?

Belcher made some horrible decisions in this fight. Every time he touched Okami, Okami's legs turned to spaghetti, so why did he keep going for chokes? Just hit the f***ing guy!

I'll remember to bring a book from now on if I'm watching an Okami fight.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^Why does someone work every day if they know they're never going to get promoted to being the boss of the company? Okami is making a living and a life off of this. He'll think he can beat Anderson, but even if he didn't, this is his job and the more he wins, the longer if can be his job and ultimatley the more money he makes.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Yeah Okami will never beat anyone

Swick, Belcher, Munoz, Marquardt all suck you know


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> ^Why does someone work every day if they know they're never going to get promoted to being the boss of the company? Okami is making a living and a life off of this. He'll think he can beat Anderson, but even if he didn't, this is his job and the more he wins, the longer if can be his job and ultimatley the more money he makes.


Very, very good post. +rep

If you can't stop a fighter from imposing his gameplan, then you deserve to lose. Belcher fought like a damn idiot. Okami is a good fighter and he's obviously strong as an ox, but he doesn't react to getting hit very well and doesn't do good with consistent pressure against him. 

Belcher should have won this fight. 
Kudos to Okami for getting it done though.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Calling it now, Okami wins the trilogy fight with Anderson in Saitama.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Good fight, good fight.  Send Belcher back down the ladder where he belongs for a while. I give him respect for what he's overcome, but he hasn't been as impressive as others have made him out to be in my opinion.

I also agree with Clyde about the boss of the company example. It's a pay check, a pretty good one at that. Okami may also earn at least one more fight with Anderson anyways.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Well, the Belcher 'Title shot' train has been well and truly derailed.

I for one, couldnt be happier. Nobody with a tattoo and shorts as bad as that deserves to be anywhere near a title fight.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Not to mention worst facial hair and hair gross lol


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Calling it now, Okami wins the trilogy fight with Anderson in Saitama.


All in. How much ya want to bet...lolz. Yushin cost me $5 million dollars worth of credit. BELCHER!!! That was such a let down. Sad thing is, even if they fought again I'd still pick Belcher. How could he get dominated like that especially after fighting him before. Actually you know what, he was WAYYY overconfident. Dana mentioned that Belcher said he'll fight Bisping when Vitor gets "injured," insinuating he was going to beat Okami handedly. I get Brunson, Costa, Cain and lose with Belcher and Guillard. Ouch!

As much as I want to see Bisping vs Anderson...how does he win against Vitor.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Killz said:


> Well, the Belcher 'Title shot' train has been well and truly derailed.
> 
> I for one, couldnt be happier. Nobody with a tattoo and *shorts as bad as that* deserves to be anywhere near a title fight.


Really?

Worse than those Blue and Silver dealies we have seen you in 

I thought Okami would win, but I didn't expect Belcher to even look non top-10 material in the process. He looked like he didn't have a clue at times.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> All in. How much ya want to bet...lolz. Yushin cost me $5 million dollars worth of credit. BELCHER!!! That was such a let down. Sad thing is, even if they fought again I'd still pick Belcher. How could he get dominated like that especially after fighting him before. Actually you know what, he was WAYYY overconfident. Dana mentioned that Belcher said he'll fight Bisping when Vitor gets "injured," insinuating he was going to beat Okami handedly. I get Brunson, Costa, Cain and lose with Belcher and Guillard. Ouch!
> 
> As much as I want to see Bisping vs Anderson...how does he win against Vitor.


Bisping is a much better technical striker than Vitor. Vitor has relied so much on his speed and power throughout his entire career, while his striking evolved very little. 

I suspect Vitor might throw a few kicks to slow down Bisping and stop Bisping from circling away. Bisping needs to establish the threat of the takedown by catching one of those kicks and getting Belfort on his back. Got to watch out for the left straight that Belfort always throws.

Bisping should really use the oblique kick that Jones used on Belfort. Forces Belfort to stay upright and reduces the power of his left straight. Whenever Belfort goes in for the flurry, tie him up in the clinch and grind him out against the fence.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

OHKO said:


> Bisping is a much better technical striker than Vitor. Vitor has relied so much on his speed and power throughout his entire career, while his striking evolved very little.
> 
> I suspect Vitor might throw a few kicks to slow down Bisping and stop Bisping from circling away. Bisping needs to establish the threat of the takedown by catching one of those kicks and getting Belfort on his back. Got to watch out for the left straight that Belfort always throws.
> 
> Bisping should really use the oblique kick that Jones used on Belfort. Forces Belfort to stay upright and reduces the power of his left straight. Whenever Belfort goes in for the flurry, tie him up in the clinch and grind him out against the fence.


Bisping is more technical but his jaw isn't great. I fought the people saying he had a glass jaw because of his Hendo performance, but he showed he can't take a great shot in the Stann fight. I think if Vitor lands, which is more likley than Stann landing, he has the tools to end it. Bisping can win by out grappling him against the cage though.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

LizaG said:


> Really?
> 
> Worse than those Blue and Silver dealies we have seen you in
> 
> I thought Okami would win, but I didn't expect Belcher to even look non top-10 material in the process. He looked like he didn't have a clue at times.


That's because Belcher was grossly overrated from his victory over another overrated guy in Palhares. The difference is Belcher is a legit top ten fighter but he was in no way, shape, form, or fashion the number two guy in the division and he certainly was no threat for Anderson. Weidman has been and always will be the only guy to threaten Anderson with Chael gone. Belcher, Bisping, and Rockhold have nothing for him.

Belcher got a lot of people all over him because he was able to fight off Palhares but Okami was a completely different animal, it's easier to beat a guy who will attack and take that kind of risk in Palhares where as Okami didn't attack and give Belcher any chance to wind up in a favorable position.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> That's because Belcher was grossly overrated from his victory over another overrated guy in Palhares. The difference is Belcher is a legit top ten fighter but he was in no way, shape, form, or fashion the number two guy in the division and he certainly was no threat for Anderson. Weidman has been and always will be the only guy to threaten Anderson with Chael gone. Belcher, Bisping, and Rockhold have nothing for him.
> 
> Belcher got a lot of people all over him because he was able to fight off Palhares but Okami was a completely different animal, it's easier to beat a guy who will attack and take that kind of risk in Palhares where as Okami didn't attack and give Belcher any chance to wind up in a favorable position.


Weidman can threaten Anderson the same way Hendricks can threaten GSP. They are legit challengers until they lose and everyone says they weren't good enough anyways.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Weidman can threaten Anderson the same way Hendricks can threaten GSP. They are legit challengers until they lose and everyone says they weren't good enough anyways.


I don't quite agree, Hendricks has pretty much the same shot as everyone else does against GSP and that's a puncher's chance.

Anderson meanwhile has lost several rounds to wrestlers which Weidman is, and Weidman has better ju-jitsu than Henderson or Sonnen, where as Rockhold, Bisping, and Belcher are all strikers who would be forced to stand with a guy who probably can't be beat standing.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

So - just curious here. Does it look like Okami was out cold here to anyone else?


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

^Was just about to post that. I think he definitely went out for a sec. He goes limp immediately and looks like a person who just woke up afterwards.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

AlphaDawg said:


> ^Was just about to post that. I think he definitely went out for a sec. He goes limp immediately and looks like a person who just woke up afterwards.


Yeah it definitely stunned him. If Alan could have exploded out the ref might stopped it.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Haha this made me chuckle a bit


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> So - just curious here. Does it look like Okami was out cold here to anyone else?


Belcher would have felt him go out and got out of there. Okami didnt fall limply into Belcher. He got his head down there quick sharp and his hips and legs looked in control. Look at his right hand as its all happening. It looks to me that he's going for Belchers right wrist the moment his head drops. He's being active he whole time.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Belcher could have finished that last guillotine had he not had gloves on. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Okami did absolutely nothing to threaten Belcher that entire fight. I will always detest seeing fighters smothered in a decision loss.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Budhisten said:


> So - just curious here. Does it look like Okami was out cold here to anyone else?


Every time Belcher touched Okami it looked like Okami put one foot in the grave. Belcher made some awful decisions in this fight, he could have won if he had focused on hitting Okami instead of going for subs.

When he had mount, if he had just dropped some elbows, Okami would have quit.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Bisping is more technical but his jaw isn't great. I fought the people saying he had a glass jaw because of his Hendo performance, but he showed he can't take a great shot in the Stann fight. I think if Vitor lands, which is more likley than Stann landing, he has the tools to end it. Bisping can win by out grappling him against the cage though.


To be fair, Stann also possess a great deal of power as well. Bisping fought stupid in the Hendo fight. I have no idea why he kept circling to Hendo's power.

I still have my doubts on Belfort's cardio. Bisping really needs to outgrapple him against the cage early, like you said. After that he might be able to cruise to a decision, or try putting more power behind his punches so as to finish Belfort in impressive fashion. People say Bisping has no power but I believe it is because he is so light on his feet.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Killz said:


> Well, the Belcher 'Title shot' train has been well and truly derailed.


So in your opinion, Anderson would use his super awesome wrestling skills to take Belcher down and smother him to a unanimous decision?

Makes sense.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

RearNaked said:


> So in your opinion, Anderson would use his super awesome wrestling skills to take Belcher down and smother him to a unanimous decision?
> 
> Makes sense.


No, he'd use his superior striking and knock Belchers over rated ass out cold.

But that isnt what i meant, i meant he was whinging for a shot next. Now he's lost, he's out of the title shot picture.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Killz said:


> No, he'd use his superior striking and knock Belchers over rated ass out cold.
> 
> But that isnt what i meant, i meant he was whinging for a shot next. Now he's lost, he's out of the title shot picture.


This. Don't see anything Belcher has to offer Anderson.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Killz said:


> No, he'd use his superior striking and knock Belchers over rated ass out cold.
> 
> But that isnt what i meant, i meant he was whinging for a shot next. Now he's lost, he's out of the title shot picture.


So, who's IN the title shot picture at 185?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

RearNaked said:


> So, who's IN the title shot picture at 185?


In the near future? Bisping, Belfort and Weidman...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I knew okami would dominate belcher again, I don't see why everyone rated him so highly proper to the fight after all he lost to jason day and his best win is over palhares which unfortunately now means nothing which lombard showed. I think they should give weidman the next shot seeing how bisping has only a 50/50 chance of beating belfort and still wouldn't be that great of a win. Can't wait till rockhold, jacare and larkin come over. I wish manheof and khalidov would get signed too.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Killz said:


> Belfort


Oh dear.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

OHKO said:


> To be fair, Stann also possess a great deal of power as well. Bisping fought stupid in the Hendo fight. I have no idea why he kept circling to Hendo's power.
> 
> I still have my doubts on Belfort's cardio. Bisping really needs to outgrapple him against the cage early, like you said. After that he might be able to cruise to a decision, or try putting more power behind his punches so as to finish Belfort in impressive fashion. People say Bisping has no power but I believe it is because he is so light on his feet.


I'd say Belfort hits slightly bettter than Stann, but it's his finishing ability that would be the difference. Bisping wouldnt be able to tie him up and hold it out if Belfort landed cause he has some of the best GnP finishes of all time. I wasn't aware that Vitor's cardio had a question mark actually. Very interesting twist to the fight.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

RearNaked said:


> Oh dear.


Are you saying Belfort ISNT in the title picture? he's at most 2 wins away from a shot. To me, thats in the picture.


----------

